
Congress just blocked Jeff Sessions from messing with medical marijuana - scarface74
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/congress-just-blocked-jeff-sessions-from-messing-with-medical-marijuana/
======
sharemywin
kinda funny how the parties are flip flopped on this one. Republicans don't
want states rights and Democrats do.

~~~
scarface74
The Republican Congress is blocking a Republican administration from cracking
down on states' rights. This is something only Jeff Sessions wants.

